

VMWare is Back And It Looks Like the Old VMWare - jesusmrv
http://jrodthoughts.com/2012/07/24/vmware-is-back-and-it-looks-like-the-old-vmware/

======
wilhil
Well... I just hope it gets cheaper and/or licensing becomes easier.

At work, among our infrastructure are just two servers that I really want to
get FT working on... the foundation packs don't seem to cover FT, so, it is a
jump up to two server licenses + 1 VCenter license at over 10k in total!

There is such a jump from their starter kits to the full thing if you just
want a couple of features!

...Don't even get me started on their USD <> GBP exchange rate! -
<http://i.imgur.com/KWOHH.png>

Looking in to Hyper-V right now...

------
b0
New VMware is probably more expensive than old vmware and it's expensive
enough already. Every portrayed advantage of virtualisation is not cost
effective when you have to pay their extortionate prices. Xen/KVM and HyperV
have a serious advantage.

For ref, I currently have to babysit a large vsphere installation (44 hosts)
and it's a money pit.

~~~
rondon1
It is worth the price if you need the features. If Running a few VMs on a
server there is no reason to pay 6k for vSphere.

~~~
b0
We run around 400 VMs across 44 (big scary) servers and I find that VMware
only exists as a cop out for bad planning and bad architecture, albeit more
cost effective than fixing it. It also shoots you periodically like 2Tb LUN
size on our vSphere meaning we had to introduce mega-frigs to breach a 2Tb
filesystem like NTFS links and sharding. 2Tb isn't much.

I think most enterprises are using as a big sticky plaster.

~~~
jacobquick
It has a few really nice use cases (legacy one-off winxp servers running
software from defunct vendors, rhel3 host for old image software aquired by
adobe and shelved? perfect in both cases), but the other stuff I've seen it
put to has been horrible. jboss on linux on hundreds of hosts converted into a
big blob of jvms running in vms...there's no point in giving up that much
hardware when the number and config of the servers remains so consistent, and
thanks to balloon memory vmware keeps stealing ram from the vms. it's a lot of
money to solve the "I need a virtual kvm" problem(?)

~~~
b0
That wouldn't be that horrid Adobe forms thing that sits on JBoss would it?
(we have a VM for that!)

------
Miademora
If Vmware would offer Softwareraid with esx(i) i will consider it for my
customers

~~~
ebtalley
consider biting the bullet and buying a 300 dollar adaptec card. It makes your
life infinitely easier than trying to monkey with LSI/ soft raid.

